
Len Deighton’s Bomber, the first book ever written on a word processor (2013) - sohkamyung
https://slate.com/culture/2013/03/len-deightons-bomber-the-first-book-ever-written-on-a-word-processor.html
======
zabzonk
It's a good book (I've read it several times) but there are some gaping holes
- for example, the Lancaster bomber Creaking Door that forms the core of the
novel is equipped with H2S air-to-ground radar, used to identify targets, but
the navigator and bomb-aimer never use it. If they (and other crews in the
attack) had done so, then maybe Altgarten would have been spared.

~~~
panpanna
Well, thanks for the spoilers mate.

This was my next book in the pipeline.

~~~
zabzonk
I don't see how this is a spoiler - the plot of the novel is very complex, and
told from multiple POVs. I was just pointing out a technical inconsistency;
it's still very worth reading.

